# traped tox



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

http://m.ksl.com/index/story/sid/28965903

Any thoughts. I bet it was legal.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Sounds like no trap tag and no checking in the last 48 hrs. So no not legal. Its a fox by the way not tox! :mrgreen:


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Another example of one stupid person ruining it for everybody. It's things like this that stir up the anti's to outlaw trapping forever. Why would you set a trap anywhere that a hippy could find it? Why would you then not check your traps? Why would you not take care of your traps so now they look like a giant rust ball? Whoever is responsible is uneducated or lazy... or both. Either way, it's illegal and is giving trappers a bad name.

Unless, of course, the trap number is indeed somewhere on the trap and the fox died within the 48 hour check period (maybe a passer-by dispatched it). Then it might be legal, stupid but legal.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I hate toxes, I shoot them anytime I see them. I'm glad the tox is dead.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm with you toasty. I like when _toxes_ get _traped._


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Great way to make outdoorsmen look bad. Probably some teenagers that found a trap and decided so give it a try without checking regulations.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

whats a tox


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

What's a trape?

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> What's a trape?
> 
> ⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


Not sure, but to be traped is something trapped that has had the P scared out of it.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I tont sunder stand wat the hallis goning on her??---SS


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

another "dkhntrdstn skool uf speeling" graduate.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

man can you give a guy a break or is everybody going to DOG pile on. I think Dr Seuss would have approved of it..


----------

